# eth0 - dns

## Guest

Hi,

I just want to ask why i can't access addreses by name and only by IP.

I wrote the /etc/resolv.conf with my dns ip`s and it still does not work.

----------

## Guest

Ok, the problem is with static IP but after i turned to dhcpcd it works.

Even i was edited /etc/conf.d/net for static ip:

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

So only autoip works, any idea?

----------

## klieber

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> I wrote the /etc/resolv.conf with my dns ip`s and it still does not work.

 

What does your /etc/resolv.conf file look like?

--kurt

----------

## DArtagnan

liviu@JavaStorm liviu $ cat /etc/resolv.conf

domain JavaStorm

nameserver 128.139.6.1

nameserver 128.139.4.3

That's it ;-(

----------

